# Skil Worm gear saw



## Woodchuck1957

If I needed precise cutting, a jobsite circular saw isn't what I'd be reaching for.


----------



## patron

after 30 years with my skill 77 , i got the new one too ! ( old one sparked way much , armature worn ) .
to me it's still the only saw i will use .
i can see my cut line ! i still wonder why they even make saws that you cant see cut line .
as with some tools that are some off ( eventualy they all get that way ) , i find some way to dental glue 
a spacer ( washer , metal rod ,some kind of stop ) some where on tool to correct this .
in my fast paced work world inovation is the only fix i get , as many of my jobs are remote , and i can't take the time to stop and go to town for relief . 
thats why i still have my hand tools with me , theres always a way to get the job done !
in todays disposable world you get what they make , unless you can afford what you want !
everything is generic , and corporate greed dictates that they compet (?) with each other , not satisfy our needs .
you got shoe salesmen managing factorys , and pig farmers designing tools , go figure !

good luck to you , we do the best we can !


----------



## Jimmy88

hello i just bought one of these at sears on the clearance rack for $51. i got it home plugged it in and it doesnt seem to work. when i pull the switch it doesnt start. any suggestions? i think it is supposed to have brushes and they arent in it. would that be the problem? any help would be great.


----------



## Woodchuck1957

LOL, it never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Pete_Jud

I have for over 20 years used my skill 77 for more projects than I can count. even wet cutting cinder blocks. It now looks like hell but I still use it for cutting panels before they come into the shop. Great saw.


----------



## POPSHOP

I own 2 and the oldest is 16 yrs old and still singing . I am gonna build a 10 inch bigfoot saw soon with the same skill as a base assy. Nobody I know will borrow mine cause they weigh 21 pounds. LOL .I dont mind either !!!!!!


----------



## Karson

I've got the skill 77 and it's a great saw. i bought it on ebay and haven't used it much. But when you need the power it's there.


----------



## JMG

What's the difference in a worm drive saw and a normal circular saw? I like my trusty old Makita circular saw. I can see my cut line just fine with it.


----------



## Ottis

*Jon*,
Worm gear just has more torq and power…and will last several times longer than a normal circular saw. It also runs in oil Vs. a sealed bearing that circular saws have. Nothing wrong with a Circular saw….I have a few myself.


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Don
Is this the one you cut your dovetails with? )


----------



## Ottis

Why sure jim…works well…lol


----------



## devann

Model 77s Have been my staple ciicular saw for 30 years. I've been through a few of them and they are the most durable saw around. Still have one, and I keep the 8 1/4" model though I only use it for cutting jackrafters for bastard hips and valleys. It can cut the 60 degree bevel necessary for a proper fit. 
How a saw fits your hand is important The better the fit the safer you'll be. Some of the Jap saws are just to small and uncomfortable for me.
I have had many "carpenters" claiming to be framers whine about how heavy model 77s are so I let them use my sidewinder saws, you know the one with the blade on the wrong side. Truth be told I always thought that a framer outta have enough stamina not to complain about such trivial things. But I do find that no matter which kind of saw you prefer you have to have both a wormgear and a "sidewinder". Once in a blue moon you are going to have to make a notched cut at an angle and there is going to be a left and a right condition. Example: a handrail cap on a deck going from a newel post to a handrail post at the top of the stairs with handrails on both the left and right sides.


----------



## Grit

I won one at a Scouting event about five years ago. It was a tool that I wanted because I know they are smoother than the standard circular saws. 
I often use long pieces of red oak to make make bar tops, mantles and such. I made a jig that gives me a quick and very accurate 90 degree cut. I use a Freud blade for finish work. My cuts have had to be very tight. Once the Mag starts, it gently goes through the wood with very little effort.

This saw is a bull. I installed four tons of rough slate in my backyard. I cut pieces of slate with a diamond blade on this beast all day long.

Grit


----------



## cabmaker

I made a living with those things early on and also had the 8 1/4 as mentioned above. Mine were very precise and rugged. Also as mentioned they really earned there keep on rafter cutting. we used them for cornice as well but they were not for nancy boys.


----------



## PghTileGuy

I have the Skil 825. When cutting granite, yup granite, I use this monster. It's old but so am I. It's circa 1958. I give it a thorough cleaning each year and monitor the "oil" level. If you even think you'll ever need to cut something that will require true heavy duty, find one on CL. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## BDFan1981

My definition of a Skil 77 would be a type 15 (1979-1985) or a type 16 (1986-1992). I wonder how many of you on this board have a type 15 or 16 model 77?

Same thing goes with the larger 825: I'd like to find one from the 1979-1985 period. Ditto for the drop-foot sidewinders models 807, 808 and 810 and the conventional HD sidewinders models 552, 553 and 554.

~Ben


----------

